# While you sissies slept



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I'm killing big stuff!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice da da drum, da da drum, da da drum, drum, drum!
WTG & thanks for sharing. Do tell where you were.
catch 'em up.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Dam son!!! STUD drum!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Tell me you put that beast on a scale!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Man I've been seeing some weird crap these last 2 trips I tell ya.

Kinda think my homemade gigs are pretty tough too!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*How is it....... fishing regs*

How is it, 15 yrs later we are still not limiting "bull black drum"? Bull red drum, bull black drum; all must be involved in a lot fertilizing or egg laying???

The bigger ones are always not much for good eating.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Captdroot, I'm sure as your screen name says your a great professional. 
However that fish was taken somewhere in AL that allows for a single fish over the slot limit of Red Drum and does not classify black drum as a game fish either. So if you ever get the chance to try and take one with a gig and you pass that's your choice but don't come on here pissing in my Cheerios. As for the table fare you and I may not care for them but the very needy family that fish will feed for many nights was so very appreciative of my generous offer.

Jack wagon...


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Oh yeah you forgot to mention the parasites


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think he meant to "piss in your Cheerios" (love that insult). I think he meant in general. But I understand you thinking he blaming you for the loss of lunkers.

I used to see a lot of big Black Drum as I crossed the Melbourne Causeway (Florida), as a kid. I was always in awe...

Yours reminded me of those. But you don't see many that big anymore.

Good for you, ENJOY the meals... 

Jim


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Well I won't take another one just because of the shear amount of work he was. But dayum if ya ain't got nothin nice to say don't say nothin at all


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr/Ms Lope Along, got to say I don't know a darn thing about you, or where you live, or where you gig/catch fish. I guess the same can said about me.

I'm glad someone is having some fun giggin fish. I simply was raising the question about fishing regs; why this species versus not this species.

Yes Jim T, there used to be a lot of huge black drum all along those east coast bridges. Just like there are more morons today.

Take care and happy trails.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

hey Ms. Lope, I'd a stuck it! Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Never have I had black drum, how did you prepare it?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Well I won't take another one just because of the shear amount of work he was. But dayum if ya ain't got nothin nice to say don't say nothin at all


You do realize he wasn't negatively commenting on your harvest right? Just pointing out vastly different regs for two closely related fish.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Huh when he starts to complain about the regs of a big fish then says how they're no good to eat he's not complaining? Well tallyhoe and I owe him an apology.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

But Captdroot if you were not taking a shot at me then we have gotten way off subject and my apologies sir


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bobby, nice fish and I bet that was a back strain. Like you said if you put that fish into someones hands that needed it and would eat it kudos.I wouldn't touch one personally, but Al has a ton of them and have seen some monsters come into the lights. They will get your attention for sure.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I've caught several similar fish in LA, always a catch and release on them from me. They are lots of fun to catch on 6lb test. I'm certainly not knocking anyone for keeping it to provide for a needy family though. Kudos to you for that and nice fish!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Guess I'm one of those sissies. 

*Now that we have several people following this topic, I would like to repeat my first question.* Why is it that black drum are not regulated in the same way as red drum. Nowadays, I think most would agree (regardless of your GPS) that there are plenty of large *Red Drum* compared to 10-12yrs ago. 

As for good eating, my 50 years of saltwater fishing has shown that, when drum (red and black) are over 12 lbs they are not nearly as good to eat. Edible, sure they are. I remember eating red fish that weighed 20-30 lbs. After eating three large red fish, I decided that the smaller ones were much better. Large Black drum (30-80lbs) are not so good at all. Edible, yes. I say that, in comparison to large groupers, cobia, or AJ's. 

Mr/Ms Lope along, I did post that "I'm glad someone is having fun giggin". I don't give a damn about what you or anyone else is giggin; legal or illegal, big or small. Let it be: mullet, sheephead, stingrays, flounder, drum, pompano, or whatever. I simply enjoy seeing/hearing/reading about that someone is livin and makin memories. That drum you gigged will certainly be one for you.

*Does anyone on here know how/why these regs are the way they are?*


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I would guess that since they are not considered a game fish there is not many regulations to follow them. It's not like someone says. "Hey I'm going black drum fishing tomorrow", but you hear it very common with redfish. So they're not a targeted species. I did see quiet a few of the puppy drum that night too just not anything big enough to eat


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you gig red's down there? I know here in NC you cannot.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Reds and specs are a no no. No matter how dumb they swim into the light


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

LopeAlong said:


> I would guess that since they are not considered a game fish there is not many regulations to follow them. It's not like someone says. "Hey I'm going black drum fishing tomorrow", but you hear it very common with redfish. So they're not a targeted species. I did see quiet a few of the puppy drum that night too just not anything big enough to eat


Nice catch! but you do know that the bigger black drum get the nastier they are to eat, worms and tough meat but.. those puppy drum (14-19) are the most delicious :thumbsup:


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I didn't eat him but he didn't go to waste. I gave him to a family that was ecstatic when I drove up and opened the cooler. Better than Christmas is what the man said


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hell yeah :thumbup: Good to hear


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

LopeAlong said:


> Reds and specs are a no no. No matter how dumb they swim into the light


Interesting, we can gig specks up here.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I'm killing big stuff!!!


I'll just come right out and say it cause I don't give a chit. You are a fricking DUMBA$$! 

1) For even gigging in January when there's no flounders to gig....and 
2) For sticking that old fish just for the enjoyment of killing it and probably because you were bored not seeing anything else. That fish is probably 50 years old and I bet you just tossed it in a dumpster after taking your ignorant looking picture with it.


----------



## cts902 (Dec 5, 2012)

DFA,
Your always so hostile... Your panties in a wad or something? 

You have no idea what LopeAlong did with that fish.. He clearly stated it went to a needy family.. Seems like a good reason to stick it to me.. 

I feel someone is just a little jealous because they didnt "kill it from above"


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I went friday night, and got fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

He's a giant for sure. And very old. Personally, I would have gotten more gratification following the beast and watching him swim around. It would have been even cooler seeing pictures of that instead. Black Drum aren't great table fare.. Maybe the smaller ones, but not at that size. The difference between a slot red and bull red is night and day as well. I know that from fishing in Alabama.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Interesting comments.*

Hope *that* fish went to some folks that enjoyed it. If you have the time and know how to cook, you can eat damn near anything. Back many, many years ago, I used to give away a ton of fish. I was catching plenty of everything. I knew a older gentlemen that worked hard, a dependable, fella. He was always too busy raising his kids and grandkids. Never had time to go on a good fishing trip. I worked as an electrician back light years ago. He was a maintenance worker at the same shop that I worked out of. I would catch jacks, that's Jack Cervalle, up to 15lbs. He would always say, "Bring some more jacks" and I would. Those are some fond memories. He was a darn good fella, a nice man, a true Christian. That's over 35yrs ago, his name was "Burtis".

1) Can ANYONE make sense of the regs on Reds vrs Black drum? 

2) If the bull reds continue to expand in numbers, will they ever change any of these regs? Seems their numbers are growing faster and faster.

3) I have to say, the numbers of large black drum appear to be on a *steady* decline.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

You know something DFA, this is the second time in as many months that you've called me a liar and insulted me when I have done nothing to you. Your the typical Internet tough guy. Is this the only place you have to be social because your such a vile person? So many of the members in the gigging forum have been very social and welcoming but you for some reason are just an obnoxious prick. I don't need you to tell me what I've done or my intentions. I'm a good guy and very professional in my actions, you should try it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Captdroot, have enjoyed your post and this one was no exception. I've given away a ton of fish as well and the satisfaction of helping someone out that really appreciates and can use the fish is priceless. Fish that we wouldn't think as good table fare, might be a godsend to folks that can't get out.When you have little, you get creative with what you've got.Cottondale //have hunted arrowheads all over that part of the world. Bobby/lopealong, just let it go. Not worth a second thought and if you let it get under your skin than the purpose was achieved. The folks that know you, know how you love the sport and the integrity you take with it.*DO NOT *lower your standards.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Cottondale? As in Tuscaloosa/Bibb county?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobby you just got to ignore DFA all he tries to do is start crap. We should all just ignore him.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Haters gon hate.*

Nice fish. Congrats. If you got haters it means you're doing something right. Keep it up. I would have done the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

jim t said:


> I don't think he meant to "piss in your Cheerios" (love that insult). I think he meant in general. But I understand you thinking he blaming you for the loss of lunkers.
> 
> I used to see a lot of big Black Drum as I crossed the Melbourne Causeway (Florida), as a kid. I was always in awe...
> 
> ...


 
I've got a couple of floundering spots where they are regularly. Never gigged one. I did see one with a single prong gig broke off in his side on night and he was not doing real well. He did not live long, I'm guessing. He did not move when I touched him, and I saw a 5 foot bull shark about 25 yrds up the beach looking for him.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bobby//Cottondale FL, North of panama city on 231. Some of the best arrowhead hunting there is.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Ah, because if it was Cottondale AL we be cuzins!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I stuck one of those big ol black drum once,had to get out of the boat to get him in,got him home and started to fillet it and noticed the large amount of worms in him. I can deal with a few here and there,but this thing was mostly worm. Needless to say my pigs ate well that day.
I will never stick another one.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> You know something DFA, this is the second time in as many months that you've called me a liar and insulted me when I have done nothing to you. Your the typical Internet tough guy. Is this the only place you have to be social because your such a vile person? So many of the members in the gigging forum have been very social and welcoming but you for some reason are just an obnoxious prick. I don't need you to tell me what I've done or my intentions. I'm a good guy and very professional in my actions, you should try it.


Blah....bla....bla......Ouch!....u hurt my feeling. Funny you didn't say anything about donating the old fish to a needy family until someone (cornflake) called you on it? Killing that old fish is not "professional" or anything to be proud of.


----------



## cts902 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dumb f$&k Above is just getting a little pissy. 
Gotta hate douchers like that..


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Well I'm very proud of you in returning to this thread. Last time I called you out you dissappeared like a little scared bitch. I'm guessing since your the almighty commercial gigger that you don't give any of your fish away but I do. I give away most of mine, whether it be flounder, sheepshead and yes even black drum. The guys name is Willy, he lives in Walnut Hill with 9 kids. The oldest is in college and he's very proud of that. Yes there were some worms in the fish he said but he just cut them out. Willy thought that fish ate just fine and was greatful. My father taught me to never kill anything that I wouldn't eat and to help out people when I could. My father also taught me that there will be people in this world that have lost they're faith and thus find many things to fault and be bitter about. Dads be gone about 8 months now but these lessons still carry on. Happy gigging to you DFA.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Refer me to the post where "you called me out"? Maybe we'll run into each other one night and find out who the "scared little bitch" is.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Yet again, Where are the Mods?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobby, just let it go he's a douchbag that loves to talk shit and stir the pot. His sorry ass ain't worth a second thought.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. Please read through all of these rules before using our site and contact us if you have questions..

Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on pensacolafishingforum.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
No pornographic material or links to pornographic material may be posted on this site. EVER! This includes all sexually suggestive images.
Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.
You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited..
These rules may be altered at anytime without notice so please check this page often. Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mfeldman said:


> Yet again, Where are the Mods?


You can report a post if you find it offensive. Click on the little icon with an exclamation point. Or you can just get you some popcorn and just watch.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lope, told you to let it go. Not worth your time and effort.There are some miserable folks on this earth and everyone that has read the post from DFA know exactly who and what he is. Some people don't care about integrity and character and DFA will tell you himself that he is an azzhat. He's done it in several post.Actually he's called himself out.

If PFF sees the need to ban my accout for speaking the truth than so be it.
Pass the popcorn.
almighy commercial gigger////Now thats some funny stuff. I don't care who you are.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Lol, fair enough Terry, I'm done here. He can have the last word. I guess this is what passes for amusement when things are slow. Glad to keep the Gigging Forum going in the off season.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been known to stick a few as well. Asian friends love them. I've tasted their fish soup and it was......actually, pretty damn good.

_*Lots in Alabama waters*_. Go to the Cedar Point pier and count the ones caught by hook/line any night. 

But, I prefer the Flounder and sheeps.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Did you weigh any of those fish? Buddy of mine told me that those big black drum weight about a pound an inch.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/

We could just post all our reports over here


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bobby, Flounder 9.75{Marc} is exactly right on the gigging section. Never seen a hate post and that is where I usually post. Great and experienced bunch of folks that do what they can to help, not hurt. A contest is sponsored once a year for longest fish that keeps everyone on their toes.Overkill and Flounder 9.75 are about as good as they come.
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/
> 
> We could just post all our reports over here


+1 on that one Marc


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw some this fall but was not sure at the time on the regulations, even though I myself prefer smaller on all species for my consumption. That being said I would have no problem donating to the red cross to feed the homeless or if someone I knew asked for one to help them out. I learned a long time ago that the bigger is not always the better fer eatin. Give me a 18 inch red all day long compared to a 40lber with fat all between the flakes in the fillet. I also prefer 10 inch black snapper and small mingos over the almighty red snapper go figure.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> I'll just come right out and say it cause I don't give a chit. You are a fricking DUMBA$$!
> 
> 1) For even gigging in January when there's no flounders to gig....and
> 2) For sticking that old fish just for the enjoyment of killing it and probably because you were bored not seeing anything else. That fish is probably 50 years old and I bet you just tossed it in a dumpster after taking your ignorant looking picture with it.


Lopealong......I'll refer back to my original post where I called you out (in the DFA way) for sticking a big old drum just because you felt like "killing" something. You're the one who started whining like a little girl, not DFA. Sure, you didn't break any laws, and you found somebody to give it to after the fact, but why did you feel the need to kill it in the first place? So you could feel like a big shot on the forum? Is it because your daddy didn't pay enough attention to you as a child? Small penis? Why?

As far as the rest of you anti-DFAers chocked full of "character and integrity", I could give a chit what you think of me or my superior intellect, thoughts and opinions. I'm off to be vile and miserable killing rutting bucks (8 points or better), but I'll be back in a week or so with more unpopular rants. So long for now sissies!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Your quoting yourself and referring to yourself in third person. I needed a good laugh. Have fun killing those big old deer. I'm sure they just as good as the little ones.


----------

